# Best practices for attaching oversized folded flat bands



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Title says it all - what are your best practices for attaching folded bands to a frame? Please answer for TTF and OTT.

I have done a lot of searching, and I see that with OTT, people seem to agree putting fold on inside of bands is the best way

For TTF, I've seen people say both ways - gold pointing up and fold pointing down. Here is a picture of a recent folded attachment I did for TTF, and I opted for fold up because the bands naturally wanted to be oriented in that way to give you the "v for custody" vs, the "A" (assuming you know that nomenclature). Anyways, the bands wanted that orientation, and then I chose to have them folded in the same orientation as the fold at the pouch was going. Seems to shoot good, but I'd love to hear your opinions/experience with this.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Fold in on both TTF and OTT. That's the way I do it.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Flatband said:


> Fold in on both TTF and OTT. That's the way I do it.


Do when it is TTF, what qualifies as "in"?


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Just shot this slingshot with the fold going up, and it shoots and sights a treat! Because the bands are cut in half, it really gives you a better sight picture! I'm a fan, might be doing unnecessary folding experimentation soon!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

So other than the obvious, the bands are wider than the forks. Why fold the bands? Never done it, but I'm actually curious.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Fold in on both TTF and OTT. That's the way I do it.
> ...


The Fold is facing in towards the throat.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Flatband said:


> Tombo said:
> 
> 
> > Flatband said:
> ...


So theoretically I should have my band assembly upside down vs how it is pictured? And I'm assuming that in your scenario, the fold at the pouch would fold the same direction as the fold at the forks? And do you have any data/experience/a reason why it should be done the way you describe? Not questioning you, just interested to know how/why you came to that conclusion.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

No, you have it right with the fold itself facing closest to the fork opening. I believe what Flatband is saying is what you have. But if you think of the fold like the tip of an arrow forming a v, you want the tip of the arrow pointing up.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> No, you have it right with the fold itself facing closest to the fork opening. I believe what Flatband is saying is what you have. But if you think of the fold like the tip of an arrow forming a v, you want the tip of the arrow pointing up.


Sweet, thanks for that, and intuitively, it seemed like the correct choice


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i like tying bandsets but hate tying onto forks flipclips on my Bill Hayes tac hammer works perfect for me, if they ever put clips on the ppmg+ ott i will have one of them.i ajust the bands a lot to get them perfect blame arthritis.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Either way works guys but I just feel more comfortable with the folds in and the troughs out.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

So for posterity, I'll say it plain for the would be band folding newb: if you fold your bands in half, you get a "v". Orient the V to point IN towards the center on OTT, and have the v's point UP when folding bands in the TTF orientation.



Stankard757 said:


> So other than the obvious, the bands are wider than the forks. Why fold the bands? Never done it, but I'm actually curious.
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


I believe that you nailed it. If you want more power without going thicker material, folding is one option, stacking multiple duplicate bands is the other option. I did a bit of research before starting this thread and never found this topic addressed plain, so that's why I started this thread.

If you are curious, you might give it a try if you are into making bandsets. I've been experimenting with making all my bands from various .4, .45 and .5 band materials, which requires some pretty big tapers for bigger heavier ammo - but it sure does shoot a lot nicer than the .7 equivalent taper for me, lighter draw, higher velocity, lighter feel etx. ymmv, but the topic of thin material's benefits are fairly well discussed if you are still curious


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Tombo said:


> So for posterity, I'll say it plain for the would be band folding newb: if you fold your bands in half, you get a "v". Orient the V to point IN towards the center on OTT, and have the v's point UP when folding bands in the TTF orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

